# May the stars guide you



## Marie_23

Hello, what is the Latin translation of "may the stars guide you" because I searched in the internet and I really can't find anything!


----------



## metaphrastes

In singular, it might be _stellae derigant te _or _stellae ducant te (may the stars guide thee)_, using Present of Subjunctive Mood.

In plural, _stellae derigant vos _or _stellae ducant vos (may the stars guide you).
_
However, if the intention is to express strong wish, there is the so-called Optative Subjunctive, that often is preceded by the particle _utinam _or, in poetry, by _ut _or _uti. _There are other ways in Latin to express wish, involving both particles as well verbal Subjunctive tenses, but such features are beyond my grasping.

And, since I have no stars as guides (these are non-sentient beings, lacking self-awareness and a soul endowed with power of freedom and will, I believe) and I hope God's angels guide me in everything, but they would not take away from me the opportunity of hard work in order to know better, I hope some more learned member may come and teach and guide with full knowledge of the matter.

Until then, I just wish that _Angeli Domini ducant nos._


----------



## Marie_23

Thank you very much!!


----------



## Scholiast

Marie_23 et alii lectores/lectrices, χαίρετε



metaphrastes said:


> derigant



Sorry, but it must be _d*i*rigant.
_
Σ
_
_


----------



## Marie_23

So, if I use _ut stellae ducant te in singular I will be correct?_


----------



## Scholiast

salvete de novo!

@Marie_23:



Marie_23 said:


> ut stellae ducant te



Grammatically impeccable, but the word order depends on the emphasis you want to give it. The 'default' (neutral) setting would be _ut stellae te ducant._

Σ


----------



## Marie_23

Thank you


----------

